# New-ish to Michigan



## brazilusa (Feb 2, 2009)

I am located 35-40 min between Detroit and Ann Arbor, MI. I have not found a home as far as training-yet. I have not lost faith. Lots of good people and many frauds. Michigan is definitely a strange place when it comes to the martial arts.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey welcome to Michigan.  If you have specific questions on who to train with and in what contact me via pm and I will see if I can help you out.


----------



## LocknBlock (Feb 2, 2009)

*Welcome to MT !!*


----------



## Miles (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

I too would be happy to help you find someplace to train. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 2, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard, enjoy your time here.


----------



## Drac (Feb 2, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to the list.


----------



## emiliozapata (Feb 3, 2009)

from my perspective you have landed in the area of michigan with the highest amount of MA schools. Surely there must be a few good schools amongst the many in that area?


----------



## MasterWright (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to Mt ! 

Perhaps Master Miles could hook you up with a good club(Russel Gayle).


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------

